
Ask HN: Databases with data for Testing? - pplonski86
Do you know any service with databases (different types) with generated data available for testing?
======
TheTank
Hey, generally users like to define datasets so it looks like the data they
will eventually use for their application. As such they are all bespoke and I
don't know of any "standard".

But generating bespoke random data quickly is easy. To generate such datasets,
you can try QuestDB, which allows you to do it with SQL. You can define
patterns (for example for timestamps) or constraints. Feel free to try and to
slack us if you need help.

[https://www.questdb.io/docs/functions#overview](https://www.questdb.io/docs/functions#overview)

As an example, if you were to work on say a trading application, you could try
something like this to generate a trades table

 _SELECT rnd_str(2,2,0) instrument, rnd_str( 'B','S') side, rnd_int(1,10000,0)
quantity, rnd_int(9900,1100,0) price from long_sequence(1000000);_

and then download the results as csv. long_sequence(X) defines how many rows
you would like to generate. You can set it in the billions if you want.

------
sethammons
Can you be a lot more specific?

------
highhedgehog
I used knex.js to generate fake data on my database schema. You create the
seed files for your environment as you create the database tables. Works like
a charm

